# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 May 2011)

Good evening everyone! 

With June now just over a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Tuesday, May 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (24 May 2011)

Hi Joe,
        im still hanging in there(so far)in the may comp,ive feel a hankering for gold
        next month,so ill try OGC for June ,thanks


----------



## tigerboi (24 May 2011)

WPG again joe...ready to break out after its final approval...TB


----------



## bigdog (24 May 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## explod (24 May 2011)

I love the silver story so 

AYN again thank you Joe


----------



## ferretbiter (24 May 2011)

Put me on RED, reach for the stars RED you crazy diamond.


----------



## jbocker (24 May 2011)

EDE thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (24 May 2011)

PXR thanks


----------



## Mickel (24 May 2011)

I'll try LNC again thanks Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 May 2011)

PEN thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## pixel (24 May 2011)

Holding a lot, so I might as well bet on *KIK*
thankx Joe.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 May 2011)

ADO please


----------



## Nortorious (24 May 2011)

I've finally qualified for the tipping comp!

Load me up on *SSN* thanks


----------



## Liar's Poker (24 May 2011)

BKP again Joe...


----------



## Piggy Bank (24 May 2011)

ORD for me again Joe.   Forgot to enter comp last month.  Getting in early this time!


----------



## warennie (24 May 2011)

*MGY* thanks joe, its drilling season should kick off in June, looking for a big boost from that.


----------



## absolute1 (24 May 2011)

CKK thanx


----------



## Assasin (24 May 2011)

GGP for me please Joe.


----------



## mr. jeff (24 May 2011)

explod said:


> I love the silver story so
> 
> AYN again thank you Joe




Explod you're missing out on CCU

CCU please Joe

that is where any silver action will come from!


----------



## Cloud9 (24 May 2011)

*ESI* thanks


----------



## AngusSmart (24 May 2011)

SEA thanks Joe!


----------



## LifeChoices (24 May 2011)

WEC please buddy!


----------



## againsthegrain (24 May 2011)

CTP please, its all happening. Thank you


----------



## Sdajii (24 May 2011)

PYM

Thanks 

I see a few others I was thinking about have been taken. I think June will be an interesting month.


----------



## sammy84 (24 May 2011)

CZN please.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 May 2011)

GXY please


----------



## joea (25 May 2011)

DRX please


----------



## drillinto (25 May 2011)

BHP


----------



## namrog (25 May 2011)

ORE please.

Was going to go for gxy but too late ..

Anyway,  hopeing that all the shaking out that looks likely just about anytime now, will have settled by june 1..


----------



## nulla nulla (25 May 2011)

I'll take *ELD* this month please Joe. Way over due for a bounce and imo must have at least one trade in it.


----------



## Muschu (25 May 2011)

CVN please.  Who knows?


----------



## nunthewiser (25 May 2011)

BDM 

thanks Joe


----------



## burglar (26 May 2011)

CIG thanks Joe. Caspian Oil & Gas. A wild punt!


----------



## Crom (26 May 2011)

So many good little gold stocks that have been oversold, but I'll stick with FML thanks Joe.


----------



## grandia3 (28 May 2011)

I will go with PRR, its gonna fly real soon!


----------



## So_Cynical (28 May 2011)

Ill go with* GLB* - Globe international again...got me a top 15 (+) finish in last month's comp and should do better this month.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 May 2011)

I will stick with MNC

Thanks


----------



## rcm617 (28 May 2011)

MAD again, thanks Joe.


----------



## Agentm (30 May 2011)

far thanks


----------



## basilio (30 May 2011)

Lets try for HOG this time. Thanks


----------



## derty (30 May 2011)

GOA for me again please Joe.


----------



## adobee (30 May 2011)

GTE  for me please .. 
Could be perfect timing ..


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 May 2011)

TZL please


----------



## noirua (30 May 2011)

GGB please Joe, thanks


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 May 2011)

*BOD* is having a little stir again, so I'll give it anther run for June, please Joe.


----------



## Slipperz (31 May 2011)

PRR again please Joe


----------



## Miner (31 May 2011)

SIH for me please if no one has taken.
If taken already please put ROS for me


----------



## Miner (31 May 2011)

Miner said:


> SIH for me please if no one has taken.
> If taken already please put ROS for me




Joe
I am reiterating to have SIH please for the tipping.
It is collapsing today which gives a good start price for me in the tipping for the full June


----------



## skc (31 May 2011)

SRH thanks.


----------



## robusta (31 May 2011)

ISS again please Joe


----------



## craigj (31 May 2011)

ndo  thanks joe


----------



## AngusSmart (31 May 2011)

Slipperz said:


> PRR again please Joe





Slipz someone got prr on the page before.. pick quick!! tomorrows June!!


----------



## hangseng (31 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> PEN thanks Joe.
> 
> gg




Stole my thunder GG 

If I could now I would take PENOC or make my Call PEN2 lol

However to throw a surprise pick in I will now have to go with *SBL*


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (31 May 2011)

SSN


----------



## Kremmen (31 May 2011)

EKA, please


----------



## barney (31 May 2011)

HAW   (Hawthorn Resources) Thanks Joe.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 May 2011)

VLA please.


----------



## Tanaka (31 May 2011)

FGE, thanks


----------



## Synergy (31 May 2011)

I'll have a go with BLT please.

Bit of a long term wedge forming so hoping for a break up


----------

